# NEW OWNERS ON 03-11-04



## BMJAJB (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello to everyone,
We hope we are making a good decision to purchase a 2004 28rs-s this coming Thursday. This seems to be a great website and we look forward to posting likes and dislikes of our new trailer soon! We believe we are paying a real fair price for this unit, $17,300 (excluding taxes). We would always appreciate input as I assume everyone has when purchasing their first rv! Be safe!

bmjajb
wife, two teens still at home! and myself
2004 dodge ram 1500 quad cab 4x4 hemi 345h.p. w/3.73 rear


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello,
We are new rv buyers too. just about to purchase a 28rss. can you tell me how you did the negotiating?? we live in Alaska, and we know we couldnt possibly get ours for 17k when they want 24k.
let me know.

J&J


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Just tell them you are willing to travel the distance to save 6-7K, or better yet, tell them you have a relative that will deliver it for airfare home.

B.S. baffles brains!!!!









Oh yeah, the longer you wait, the more he will lower his price. Don't be impatient.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and congrats on your new camper. We really like our our 28RS-S too. First trip is this weekend with the 5 of us and 2 dogs. Price you have looks good, I'm guessing you are in the midwest?


----------

